# 4 different school zone rules?



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Got this in an email. I don't know about you guys, but every place I have ever lived there is one school zone speed rule, not four. I just heard about this up in Oregon. Looney Tunes strikes again. Pols must have to much time on their hands:

"Effective July 1, State laws regarding speed limits in school zones have changed. As a result, different rules apply in different school zones. New signing will be installed to tell drivers the needed information for each school zone. The school speed limit of 20 m.p.h.(down from 25 I think) will be in effect: a) at all times (24/7) on some streets, b) only when lights are flashing on some streets, c) at specific times posted below thte speed limit sign on some streets, and, d) only when children are present on other streets.

Confused? Don't worry. The new signs will tell you the rules for each school zone. *Remember to read the entire sign as you enter each school zone.* And remember that the school speed limit may be in effect at all times - _even on days when school is not in session._

Below each school speed limit sign, a sign will be added to tell drivers which rule applies in that school speed zone."

____________________________

This might be the most ridiculous speed law I have ever seen. Is the ORE government purposely trying to confuse motorists? This is just stupid. Particularly disturbing is the permanent school zone 24/7/365. WTF is that? Show me the stats where kids are getting run over at 3 a.m. on their way to and from classes or school events, and I'll breathe a deep breath and just chill. This is just nuts. No offense to our Oregon contingent, but that is one nutty state. This just proves it, again. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> Got this in an email. I don't know about you guys, but every place I have ever lived there is one school zone speed rule, not four. I just heard about this up in Oregon. Looney Tunes strikes again. Pols must have to much time on their hands:
> 
> "Effective July 1, State laws regarding speed limits in school zones have changed. As a result, different rules apply in different school zones. New signing will be installed to tell drivers the needed information for each school zone. The school speed limit of 20 m.p.h.(down from 25 I think) will be in effect: a) at all times (24/7) on some streets, b) only when lights are flashing on some streets, c) at specific times posted below thte speed limit sign on some streets, and, d) only when children are present on other streets.
> 
> ...


There's something about government, unfortunately, including NASA, that the more complicated you can make the process, the more important you are perceived.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Is there any more credible evidence than seeing it in an Email?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

It's all because there are too many idiot drivers who don't have the common sense to _drive very slowly and carefully when there are kids around_.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Clarke said:


> Is there any more credible evidence than seeing it in an Email?


 :google:

http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/COMM/NR04061001.shtml


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> :google:
> 
> http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/COMM/NR04061001.shtml


Thanks, I wouldn't have had any idea where to find that. Google is great. Thanks for posting, guess that makes my orginal post more "credible." 

They tried to "clarify" any confusion? Please, they made it more confusing. If there was confusion about "when children are present," then just make it during certain hours and stick with that. 24/7? Please, that is just stupid.



> A new law in Oregon aimed at clarifying the definition of school zones goes into effect July 1. The law specifies speed and signing requirements in two areas: school zones adjacent to schools and school crossing zones away from school property. The law also distinguishes between roadways where speed limits are 30 mph or less and those that are 35 mph or greater.
> 
> School zones adjacent to schools on roads with a posted speed limit of 30 mph or less are 20 mph zones at all times, according to the new law. That applies 24 hours a day, seven days a week, year-round.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> It's all because there are too many idiot drivers who don't have the common sense to _drive very slowly and carefully when there are kids around_.


Wrong, it's all about left coast socialists propogating more and more rules on us all. There is no valid argument for a 24/7/365 school zone rule as of this writing. Try again.

Yes, I do believe that left coast socialist just want to legislate, legislate, and legislate some more. Gee, life must be grand and very boring up in the ORE. :rofl:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> Wrong, it's all about left coast socialists propogating more and more rules on us all. There is no valid argument for a 24/7/365 school zone rule as of this writing. Try again.


We would run away and play in the school park after dark when we were bored. Little tykes at the time, not big enough to be seen over a parked car's hood.

I'm always cautious around places where kids might play. A lot of people aren't.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> We would run away and play in the school park after dark when we were bored. Little tykes at the time, not big enough to be seen over a parked car's hood.
> 
> I'm always cautious around places where kids might play. A lot of people aren't.


I hear you, but I am going to disagree with you. This is over the top in my opinion. We have existing laws and enforcement, but to some it just isn't good enough. Anyway, to solve the issue as you see it, why not make all school zones 24/7/365 instead of having 4 different rules? I just need one rule. I could b*tch about the 27/7/365 and then get over it more quickly than dealing with the 4 different rules that basically amounts to the same thing. The law is just stupid.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Patrick330i said:


> Got this in an email. I don't know about you guys, but every place I have ever lived there is one school zone speed rule, not four. I just heard about this up in Oregon. Looney Tunes strikes again. Pols must have to much time on their hands:
> 
> "Effective July 1, State laws regarding speed limits in school zones have changed. As a result, different rules apply in different school zones. New signing will be installed to tell drivers the needed information for each school zone. The school speed limit of 20 m.p.h.(down from 25 I think) will be in effect: a) at all times (24/7) on some streets, b) only when lights are flashing on some streets, c) at specific times posted below thte speed limit sign on some streets, and, d) only when children are present on other streets.
> 
> ...


This all about making money for the government. Sad that they resort to this kind of subterfuge to make dough.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> It's all because there are too many idiot drivers who don't have the common sense to _drive very slowly and carefully when there are kids around_.


Oh please. A kid ends up a hood ornament and somehow it's a bad thing? It's Darwinian.

We grew up playing football and hockey in the streets. If you got tagged by a car it was for one reason - you weren't paying attention. Some times the herd needs thinning...


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

"School zones adjacent to schools on roads with a posted speed limit of 30 mph or less are 20 mph zones at all times, according to the new law. That applies 24 hours a day, seven days a week, year-round."

I don't get this why not make the signs 20 mph?

States need to spend the money and have flashing yellows during school hours at all schools. I would like to see more cops present when the kids are arriving and leaving school. Nothing pisses me off more than speeders in school zones, to many people blatantly ignore flashing school zones. I swear sometimes I'm one of the few drivers the actually drive 20 mph in school zones.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Oh please. A kid ends up a hood ornament and somehow it's a bad thing? It's Darwinian.
> 
> We grew up playing football and hockey in the streets. If you got tagged by a car it was for one reason - you weren't paying attention. Some times the herd needs thinning...


To bad you were not thinned out.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> Anyway, to solve the issue as you see it, why not make all school zones 24/7/365 instead of having 4 different rules? I just need one rule. I could b*tch about the 27/7/365 and then get over it more quickly than dealing with the 4 different rules that basically amounts to the same thing. The law is just stupid.


I understand where you're coming from on that.



Artslinger said:


> Too bad you were not thinned out.


:stupid: :tsk:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> To bad you were not thinned out.


Ad hominem attack, how mature.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Getting back on topic...I don't see the big issue. Many states I have lived in (Colorado, Texas, Oklahoma) have similar school zones, and they aren't that had to distinguish.

The one with the flashing lights says "When lights flashing" and has the sign for a school zone and a the speed limit. The lights run on a clock. Other swap the lights for a simple sign that has the hours/days the rule is in effect. The one where "children are present" could get frustrating. I'll give you that one.

I guess you would really hate driving in the UK where they have three different kinds of cross walks :eeps: :angel:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Ad hominem attack, how mature.


Justifying lack of care in driving around playing children on some fatuous notion that killing kids is a helpful thing ain't much better.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> I guess you would really hate driving in the UK where they have three different kinds of cross walks :eeps: :angel:


Zebra crossings!


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Zebra crossings!


Yes! and Pelican crossings!

Can't remember the third... :banghead:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Wow, I only knew Zebra, Pelican and Puffin, but there are more:

http://www.driveandstayalive.com/ar...rians/pedestrian-crossings-and-crosswalks.htm


----------

